# Acuavida 2010 results are out



## James Marshall (22 Jun 2010)

The AAC aquascaping contest 2010 results are out.
I placed 6th in the nano category, up 3 places from last year so I'm chuffed to bits   
Congrats to Neil (Nelson), who placed 36th in the same category  
http://www.aac.acuavida.com/gallery/AAC_2010/

Cheers,
James


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2010)

Congrats mate!

6th is a brilliant result, and scoring higher than the extremely talented Slobodan Lazarevic is a wonderful achievement too!

And nice one, Neil, at 36th!


----------



## JamesM (22 Jun 2010)

Congrats guys, great results


----------



## James Marshall (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks Guys  
George - it was a bit of a surprise to finish ahead of Slobodan as I am a fan of his unique style.
However, I should say that we both scored 455 points, so i'm not sure what settled the decision.

Cheers,
James


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2010)

Congrats guys 

6th is a great result indeed


----------



## Gill (22 Jun 2010)

Congratulations guys, great results


----------



## Nelson (22 Jun 2010)

cheers guys   .
i've a lot to learn yet.hopefully do better next year.
or maybe worse   .

edit:..oops   .congrats James.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jun 2010)

Beautiful little tank as well, I can imagine a larger version as a well scaped aspisto tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jun 2010)

well done James. You appear to be the king of 'small'   

don't look too closely when you see my tank


----------



## patzu (24 Jun 2010)

"A Door to the Cove"  .... A Door to the success!  

Congrats to your both! 

Patzu


----------



## James Marshall (24 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the kind compliments guys, they are much appreciated  

Cheers,
James


----------



## mlgt (24 Jun 2010)

Congrats again to both of you! I would love to see these in the flesh, but I think Nelson has shut his one down now


----------



## a1Matt (24 Jun 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Congrats again to both of you! I would love to see these in the flesh, but I think Nelson has shut his one down now



I saw it shortly after a rogue apple snail rearranged the rocks to his liking   
It was still fantastic to look at!


----------



## andyh (24 Jun 2010)

Congrats Guys!!

James love the use of the backlight on your photo, really makes the cave look effective!


----------



## magpie (24 Jun 2010)

James - that's a *stunning* tank... will you come and rescape my big one for me? 

but in the meantime (while I learn)

how on *earth* do you manage to keep your substrate and your sand so cleanly delineated? 

magical stuff - huge congratulations

mx


----------



## James Marshall (25 Jun 2010)

Thank you Guys  



			
				magpie said:
			
		

> how on *earth* do you manage to keep your substrate and your sand so cleanly delineated?


I set out the line with a piece of card then fill one side with sand and the other aquasoil. i usualy make sure the sand is slightly deeper so that when I remove the card the sand falls over the aquasoil and not vise versa. placing rocks along the line helps stop the substrates mixing over time.

Cheers,
James


----------

